# Trigger Point Injections



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

SusanTrigger point injections involve injecting a local anesthetic, such as lidocaine, and/or a corticosteroid into a tender point and then stretching the involved muscle. Local anesthetic increases blood flow to the muscle and corticosteroids reduce inflammation. The injections can be painful, and it may take 2 to 4 days for improvement. A note from ShellyBecause the tp injections can contain corticosteroid, you cannot get them more than a few times a year. Yes, they can be painful, but--in my case--they are not much different than any other injection, and worth the temporary pain. It is like a vacation from the FM pain.Any one med is not for everybody. We are all different, unique--but most of all---special. Together with our doctor, we search for the right combination of life styles and meds.I pray that you find something that is comfortable for YOU.


----------



## tazesmom (Oct 29, 2001)

Shelly,thanks for explaining what a tp injectionis suppose to be,for me however I dont think my dr. had ever done one first he kept me sitting upright and made marks with a inkpen he did not deaden the area and injected me with water nothing else.he said water has the same effect as other substances,he did not massage the area afterwords.My pain is so bad right now I was willing to try anything but this was one of the worst medical experiences of my life. How can I find a good FM dr. in my new town? Cindy


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow, that sounds incredibly painful. I'd probably come off the table!!


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I was getting 4tp injections in my neck and shoulders (next to shoulderblades) and 3 nerve block injections in my lower back up until we moved in May. I got them from September last year until May of this year and I didn't have any pain from them. My doctor was really nice and used a small needle and the first time I got them I told him it was kind of like a bee sting. But then he asked me if I wanted him to apply a topical cream that numbs the skin. So I said sure. The next time I went in there the first thing he did was add the cream. Then we did the how's things going, are you excersizing, did the injections help, notice anything different, etc. etc. etc. Then about 10 min after he put the cream on he gave me the injections. I didn't feel a thing. My suggestion to you is to ask your doc if he can put the numbing cream on when you get there so it will have time to numb up before the injections. Seriously, you will notice a big difference. I mean, I really didn't think the injections hurt much at all, just a little uncomfortable, but after the cream it was a piece of cake.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Shelly, my rheumatologist asked me if I wanted injections for the chostochondritis a couple of years ago and I was hesitant about it. She said they would use zylocaine(sp?). Would that be the same as lidocaine. This question is for Sandi too - I would like to know how long did the relief from pain last for the both of you. I'm without a rheumy right now since she decided to take a 2 year sabbatical from her practice, but if I want I can always be referred to another rheumy.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I didn't get the shots from a rheumy doc. It was my previous pain management doc. The first couple months the shots lasted about 2-3 weeks. After those he started injecting more benzocaine in and they then started lasting about 5-6 weeks. Was fantastic. I have an appt tomorrow to see a rheumy about getting the shots started up again. Haven't had any since May and with a ruptured disk in the back along with all other pain every step is agony.Hope this helps.


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

Cindy http://www.ImmuneSupport.com/community/referral/ This is a link for finding a doctor in your area. WeenerI don't know if lidocaine is the same as zylocaine (sp?). The shots I get are a combination of lidocaine---which is a local anesthetic-- and a corticosteroid. I don't know the name of the corticosteroid. I did once, but my memory is mush.Because I was having problems with steroids and vaginal yeast infections, we tried just lidocaine once--it did nothing. My shots give me relief for about two weeks--and it is worth it!Hope this helps----Shelly ;-)Any one med is not for everybody. We are all different, unique--but most of all---special. Together with our doctor, we search for the right combination of life styles and meds.I pray that you find something that is comfortable for YOU.


----------

